# NJS ....why?



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I see a lot of posters list NJS parts as desirable or as somehow making their fixies more authentic keirin bikes. I was just wondering why or if this is important?
As I see it they are antiquated. Why would you put something heavier or less efficient on your track bikes? Myself if I was going to build up a Japanese built bike I would just put on the best parts I could afford and leave it at that. Interested to here any other opinions on the subject.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

It's no different than wanting to put Campy on an Italian frame, matching the component origin to the frame. 

NJS parts also have to meet strict strength and quality tests outlined by the keirin governing body. Keirin racers race their bikes for a living so longevity and strength trump light weight. Therefore you know the part has been engineered for strength and will stand up to anything a recreational or amateur racer can throw at it. In a way keirin parts are some of the best track parts you can get. For example Sugino 75s are some of the best dollar to performance track cranks you can get (stiff, truly round chainrings). Some of the parts may seem antiquated now such as threaded stems and 36 spoke wheels but again, the idea is for maximum strength. 

I have heard that the governing body is considering carbon rims and some other updates but I don't know how far along those updates are.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

of course asterisk is completely correct....but as far as demands go......i'd be willing to bet that in many (if not most) cases, it is purely a desire for fashion. sometimes a fixie doesn't make you exclusive enough, so a full njs track bike fits the bill....of course, ymmv, imho, etc etc


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Another aspect.*

NJS (Nihon Jitensha Shinkokai = Japanese Bicycle Association) is also tied to Keirin regulations designed to have the outcome of a race determined as much as possible by the skill and strength of the rider and not the technology of the bike.

To name a few of these regulations: riders all have to use similar steel-framed bikes. They have some choice over the gear they ride (12-16T cogs and up to a 55T ring), but only frames and components approved by the NJS are permitted to compete at Keirin races. No flat spokes, disc wheels, carbon fiber, or aluminium frames are allowed.

Looking at NJS this way, it doesn't make much sense to put all NJS-approved components on your track bike unless you're racing keirin. But as asterisk said, the NJS stamp also tells you that you're on quality components. To many, that's reason enough to put NJS stuff on their bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> of course asterisk is completely correct....but as far as demands go......i'd be willing to bet that in many (if not most) cases, it is purely a desire for fashion. sometimes a fixie doesn't make you exclusive enough, so a full njs track bike fits the bill....of course, ymmv, imho, etc etc



yup, when not used on track it's like a designer label... quality & strength are just justification


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

asterisk said:


> It's no different than wanting to put Campy on an Italian frame, matching the component origin to the frame.


It's a little different than Campy because Campy has changed with the times and technology. 

However, I completely agree with everyone else that NJS-desireabillity is based first on fashion and durability/quality as an afterthought. It certainly makes sense to use burly NJS stuff on the streets, but I really doubt that it's the primary concern.

That said, I have no beef with people wanting to trick out their rides in NJS or any other style.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> yup, when not used on track it's like a designer label... quality & strength are just justification


bingo..It's a fashion statement for most of the bikes you see listed on velospace or fixed gear gallery


----------



## npoak (Dec 14, 2006)

Pablo said:


> It's a little different than Campy because Campy has changed with the times and technology.



If you define "change" as reluctantly kicking and screaming...than ya, Campy have changed with technology. 

(sorry, I had too)

Regardless, to the point of the NJS stamp typically meaning a quality part...that is why the people I know buy the stuff. However...the NJS stamp also seems to be a cool logo too have. There is alot of fake NJS stuff out there (look at ebay)...just be sure you are buying a real NJS part if you want the quality. They are amazing quality.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> bingo..It's a fashion statement for most of the bikes you see listed on velospace or fixed gear gallery


Like many things in the burgeoning "fixed universe", probably true. But it is "good stuff!"


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

npoak said:


> Regardless, to the point of the NJS stamp typically meaning a quality part...that is why the people I know buy the stuff. However...the NJS stamp also seems to be a cool logo too have. There is alot of fake NJS stuff out there (look at ebay)...just be sure you are buying a real NJS part if you want the quality. They are amazing quality.


yeah, it's definitely quality stuff, but there is a ton of quality stuff out there. the overwhelming desire for "NJS quality" is largely based on fashion and not some blue-collar search for craftsman-like quality (is that a fair analogy?)

i'd say it's just like custom frames, but on the opposite end of the spectrum. people wait (now) years for a vanilla or a sachs. other builders make great frames with practically no wait. it's the name that's important.

same with NJS, but on the "functionality-over-style-as-a-means-of-style" slant. 

again, i see nothing wrong with any of the above scenarios, but if we are honest, NJS desire off of the track is only fashion......so be it.

//off to look for an NJS frame


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

npoak said:


> If you define "change" as reluctantly kicking and screaming...than ya, Campy have changed with technology.
> (sorry, I had too)


True. Campy has been drafting behind Shimano in the inovations department. Nevertheless, I prefer their finished product--once the kicking and screaming has ended.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> bingo..It's a fashion statement for most of the bikes you see listed on velospace or fixed gear gallery



speaking of fashion, these should sell like hotcakes


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I've got a couple of NJS components but I wouldn't go looking for one.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, last night I was a few beers into an idealized mindset so I overlooked the fashion set entirely. At any rate sure, the street riders gravitate to the NJS stuff. They just spent probably anywhere from $400-600 average for a used keirin frame so of course they're not going to settle on the generic Dimension $10 seat post from their LBS bargain bin. They want to hang quality parts on their frames like any fashion obsessed roadie would on his high dollar carbon frame.

Another point to consider is how many companies still make threaded stems? Only a few and Nitto is one of the largest and easiest to get ahold of. Before the fixed craze there were only a few choices as far as track cranks and Sugino and Shimano are again two of the easiest to get ahold of. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if this hipster obsession with keirin bikes gets more people on bikes in the first place, I'm all for it. If even 2% of those riders then try track maybe we'll see a resurgance in track racing. Like that book/dvd that Dave posted about a while back, track racing was huge in the US then faded away... so maybe this is its comeback. Baseball is boring as hell anyway.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Ok, last night I was a few beers into an idealized mindset so I overlooked the fashion set entirely. At any rate sure, the street riders gravitate to the NJS stuff. They just spent probably anywhere from $400-600 average for a used keirin frame so of course they're not going to settle on the generic Dimension $10 seat post from their LBS bargain bin. They want to hang quality parts on their frames like any fashion obsessed roadie would on his high dollar carbon frame.
> 
> Another point to consider is how many companies still make threaded stems? Only a few and Nitto is one of the largest and easiest to get ahold of. Before the fixed craze there were only a few choices as far as track cranks and Sugino and Shimano are again two of the easiest to get ahold of.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, if this hipster obsession with keirin bikes gets more people on bikes in the first place, I'm all for it. If even 2% of those riders then try track maybe we'll see a resurgance in track racing. Like that book/dvd that Dave posted about a while back, track racing was huge in the US then faded away... so maybe this is its comeback. Baseball is boring as hell anyway.




except not all Nitto/Sugino/Shimano track stuff is NJS... prob more of it is not... certainly the vast majority of Nitto quill stems are not NJS stamped/certified


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> except not all Nitto/Sugino/Shimano track stuff is NJS... prob more of it is not... certainly the vast majority of Nitto quill stems are not NJS stamped/certified


 I only have a couple of NJS parts on my bikes and that's because they came with them. What I've found though is the qualifty of the Nitto, Sugino, Hatta and others, whether they're NJS or not, are often overlooked in the mainstream cycling world.... There is some quality sfuff being produced in Japan....


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Ok, last night I was a few beers into an idealized mindset so I overlooked the fashion set entirely. .


i agree with the rest of your post, but must point out that if you were a few beers into an idealized mindset (a.k.a. already a few beers past being disgruntled w/ ___), then i doubly applaud you on such a coherent, well thought out explanation of njs :thumbsup:  

NJS : hipster fixie rider :: record : 14 mph MUT'er

either way, i get fun bike eye candy.....
i'm just ready for the hipster set around here to take the next step.....i'm seeing more and more giant bowery's et al....which is good, but i'd REALLY like to see some creative self assembled projects w/ interesting parts, colors, etc......


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I get the impression that some here view "fashion" as a bad thing. Seems to me that EVERYTHING cycling-related -- Colnago paint schemes, team jerseys, Brooks saddles, Oakley glasses, Giro helmets, Krsyriums, Dura Ace, carbon stays, black sidewalls -- EVERYTHING has some component of fashion in it. I get a little weary of hearing the term "hipster" as a term of derision. I think as cyclists, we're all hipsters in our own ways, or at least we try to be.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I didn't mean to imply that aesthetic sensibilities are inherently bad or inferior to pragmatic ones. Moreover, let's be serious, pragmatism is pretty subjective as well. However, I still think most NJS fixie riders, especially those on the streets, are more drawn to NJS stuff for its style as opposed to its function.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I didn't mean to imply that aesthetic sensibilities are inherently bad or inferior to pragmatic ones. Moreover, let's be serious, pragmatism is pretty subjective as well. However, I still think most NJS fixie riders, especially those on the streets, are more drawn to NJS stuff for its style as opposed to its function.



i'm not sure "fashion statement" is what we are really describing... perhaps "status symbol" is more accurate?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> i'm not sure "fashion statement" is what we are really describing... perhaps "status symbol" is more accurate?


I agree.
Most chicks I try to impress or that are attracted to my fixie would care less about a little insignia stamped inconspicuously behind my crankset.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I agree.
> Most chicks I try to impress or that are attracted to my fixie would care less about a little insignia stamped inconspicuously behind my crankset.


then these chicks are purely poseurs pretending to like your fixie. if they were actually drawn to your bike then that stamp would mean something  start searchin elsewhere


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm married.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I'm married.


so her take is probably...."oh really, that's nice  "....at least that's what the gf says about anything cycling related that i acquire  

otoh, how can you be held accountable if chicas dig the setup??


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Any one who thinks that NJS means its guaranted better or stronger is a poser. On the racer stand point yes, alot of the parts we run are stamped. But we dont choose that part because of it. It just so happens the Izumi V chain is certified. Somone who buys a Nitto and assumes its the strongest in the world because its stamp is out of their mind. 

Like mentioned above 90% of it is so they can garantee that the riders are on the same equipment. Not the strongest possible.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> i'm not sure "fashion statement" is what we are really describing... perhaps "status symbol" is more accurate?


I'm not so sure. It's not like NJS stuff is expensive and unattainable like most status symbols, such as cars and homes. It's a few bucks more here and there. Nor is it something you earn. However, it looks a lot cooler and has a cool aura around it. I guess it's semantics, but for me it's fashion.


----------

